# New swag from CSR



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Decided to purchase the Sheetrock offset knives. Got the 10" and 12". Also wanted to try the Flex Edge sander. Have the head, pole and some sanding pads. There's the My Comfort Straps for me stilts and a Sheetrock mud pan grip for metal pans.


View attachment 24522


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

You'll love the flex foam sanding pads oldtimer, I use the fine grit but have to wear the new pad down first by rough sanding so it's not so course for finish sanding.
I'm surprised you managed to get some of those pads because they're harder to find than rocking horse sh!t so me and Caz found, apparently they lost their manufacturer and can't find anyone else to make them.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> You'll love the flex foam sanding pads oldtimer, I use the fine grit but have to wear the new pad down first by rough sanding so it's not so course for finish sanding.
> I'm surprised you managed to get some of those pads because they're harder to find than rocking horse sh!t so me and Caz found, apparently they lost their manufacturer and can't find anyone else to make them.


thats cause you way down unda kiwi, tell me what does NZ not import?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> thats cause you way down unda kiwi, tell me what does NZ not import?


That was in the good old USA Joe, I thought we just about got the last ones.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> That was in the good old USA Joe, I thought we just about got the last ones.


I see...:blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> You'll love the flex foam sanding pads oldtimer, I use the fine grit but have to wear the new pad down first by rough sanding so it's not so course for finish sanding.
> I'm surprised you managed to get some of those pads because they're harder to find than rocking horse sh!t so me and Caz found, apparently they lost their manufacturer and can't find anyone else to make them.


Are these the ones Jeff?
https://www.plasteringsupplies.com.au/sanding-sponges/2121-flex-edge-foam-abrasive-fine.html


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Kiwiman said:


> You'll love the flex foam sanding pads oldtimer, I use the fine grit but have to wear the new pad down first by rough sanding so it's not so course for finish sanding.
> I'm surprised you managed to get some of those pads because they're harder to find than rocking horse sh!t so me and Caz found, apparently they lost their manufacturer and can't find anyone else to make them.


 You might want to try the CSR web site then


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Are these the ones Jeff?
> https://www.plasteringsupplies.com.au/sanding-sponges/2121-flex-edge-foam-abrasive-fine.html


Thems the ones, I stocked up while I could a couple of months ago and got 12 packs of 5, I usually only use one per house so got enough for 60 houses :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Oldtimer said:


> You might want to try the CSR web site then


I just tried putting 10 packs in the cart to see what the shipping would be .......$188.00 :laughing: they would be laughing all the way to the bank at that rate, maybe it comes in a briefcase handcuffed to some big burley fella in a black suit and sunglasses :blink:
Wall Tools only charged me $65 shipping for 12 packs.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I got 19 packs and two spare flex edge sanders, Lynda at west tech hooked me up, Are yours fine or medium grit oldtimer. Still a few mediums about but the fine grits disappearing.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Kiwiman said:


> I just tried putting 10 packs in the cart to see what the shipping would be .......$188.00 :laughing: they would be laughing all the way to the bank at that rate, maybe it comes in a briefcase handcuffed to some big burley fella in a black suit and sunglasses :blink:
> Wall Tools only charged me $65 shipping for 12 packs.


 
WOW!!That IS a bit pricey!





cazna said:


> I got 19 packs and two spare flex edge sanders, Lynda at west tech hooked me up, Are yours fine or medium grit oldtimer. Still a few mediums about but the fine grits disappearing.


 I ended up getting the 150 grit and the medium. In hindsight I should have got the fine as well. This type of sander is new to me so wasn't sure what I needed.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Oldtimer said:


> WOW!!That IS a bit pricey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotta barter fellas, swap 10 poundsa kiwi fruits any takers?


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

I have one time used a offset knife, my finger was hurting like hell after a day.. how come you guys prefer that type of knife ? normally I use advance 10" taping knife...


----------

